# new flock with missing feathers



## jcaravalho (Dec 18, 2012)

ok long story short got 8 new chickens all a yr old laying chicks that every one of the birds is missing feathers in spots not sure y  as have never encountered it but they were living in a 8x8 shed with a 4x8 run out side  the shed had light and windows with no real roosts but they did have nesting box  i moved the shed to my house and am giving them a fourteen foot run  am curious if it could be due to the small run or what else it could be will try to get pictures of the girls in the am


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Probably starting to molt. Mine were that age when they started.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with molting, all my year old are molting right now.


----------



## jcaravalho (Dec 18, 2012)

the whole flock molts about the same time ?


----------

